# Mods invade the Wetlands



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/11-2-13.html

Next race, T-Jets at Tim's Saturday November 23rd...
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's the video, experience the fun of racing the MASCAR way!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fWniBqestQ&feature=youtu.be


----------

